# Good deal or not a good deal?



## GoGators1776 (Jan 10, 2018)

First time poster and purchaser of an RV. A co-worker of mine and his wife are selling their RV as they just bought a house. He's going to sell it for what he owes on it which is 72-73,000. It's a 2008 Newmar Country Star 3910. It has the cummins 400hp diesel engine with 32,000 miles on it. They put in new hard wood floors and added some other beautification to the interior. It also has a 5000kw diesel generator, with 2yr old tires. I'm looking to use this part time when I'm not working internationally. Is this a good deal and a reliable RV? Thank you for feed back and I look forward to it. 

If this isn't a good deal can you recommend the top reliable RV brand as I detest unreliability.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 14, 2018)

The Newmar has a very good reputation but all depends of how it has been cared for.  Why was new flooring added/  Did they purchase it new?   Do they have maintenance records?  Not a bargain price IMO.  Should have plenty of miles in the 400 Cummins and good size.  Check around and see what loan value on this rv is.  Good luck


----------

